# My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

Upgraded to the Interlagos rims and put 15% tint all the way around!
IMG]http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd29/g-real23/My2009VWCC.jpg[/IMG]










More Pics to come! 
Next Mod: APR CHIP!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

still may favorite color


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

Really looks great. My car is otherwise identical - suddenly the standard rims look pretty inadequate.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

nice pickup. how much was it to "upgrade" wheels....


----------



## BermudaTans (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

Dude , please post more pics of ur car. I can not decide whether to get a white or black cc. Its such a hard decision because I had an 03' black passat and the scratches and dings were so prominant. Let me know what u think. Thanks


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (BermudaTans)*

very nice look! 
i love the white, it was color choice #3 of only 3 liked colors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
i ended up with choice #2, white gold







. 
i really wanted light brown


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (BermudaTans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BermudaTans* »_Dude , please post more pics of ur car. I can not decide whether to get a white or black cc. Its such a hard decision because I had an 03' black passat and the scratches and dings were so prominant. Let me know what u think. Thanks

get black coz Im getting white


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (Tourenwagen)*

I need to take more pics tomorrow but this is a pic when my windows where getting tinted. Thanks for all the compliments!!!
IMG]http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd29/g-real23/1236353413702.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

actually they are 275 a piece right now...


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Looks great I am really wanting to pick up a white CC these days, the 2.0T Highline as they are called in Canada.
Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

I have a picture that is almost identical to the one in the booth. White is sooooo clean. I love the way the tails pop out. Where in Florida are you?


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (CC Ya)*

I am in Orlando...and your right, The white by far is the nicest color to me! you can see all the lines in the car! I love my car and color combo


----------



## r2s2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

That car is drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## BermudaTans (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (r2s2)*

Dude you car is hottt. I love the tints.


----------



## BermudaTans (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (BermudaTans)*

Im here in Philadelphia. You definitely helped me make my decision, lots of luck with ur car.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (BermudaTans)*

Just gave it a wash and decided to post a couple pics up looking clean! Next Mod is the APR CHIP FOR SURE!!!!








Love the front end in white! It looks so aggressive!!!

































HOPE YOU ENJOY THE NEW PICS!


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

Damn!! that's hottness!! Makes me feel I made the wrong decision in choosing a black one. I went to the dealer thinkin' I would get a white one and then changed my mnd for a black one cuz i was thinking the Orange front lights contrasted too much with the white. Any plans on tinting the blinkers and headlights over the orange part like Vader style? That would make it look even sicker.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (CamboCoupe)*

Actually I really want to get LED turn signals in all white for the front...tinting them black would be a safe and easy move but i think LED's will make the car look like an S5 Audi...we will see...just waiting for more stuff to come out for the CC...whats your plans??? have you done anything yet to your CC???


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah, theres not a lot out there for the CC yet. what is out there is real expensive. i'd like LED tails VW!


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

Yeah not too many things yet for our CCs. The LEDs would look awesome. I was thinking about doing this as well. Lots of people are using the S6 LEDs but these are far too expensive for my budget, and they would also be hard to modify to form properly to the curvature of the blinker area. I saw some universal LED DRLs by Hella that may work nicely, but may be a little too short as it only measures 8.66 inches. Here's a link: http://www.ledsmagazine.com/news/5/6/6
I have just added a Turbo badge and some Chrome tips. I plan to get some coilovers, 19" wheels, and a reflash of the ECU. Oh and window tint will be the next mod.
Keep Modding!!


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

Yeah not too many things yet for our CCs. The LEDs would look awesome. I was thinking about doing this as well. Lots of people are using the S6 LEDs but these are far too expensive for my budget, and they would also be hard to modify to form properly to the curvature of the blinker area. I saw some universal LED DRLs by Hella that may work nicely, but may be a little too short as it only measures 8.66 inches. Here's a link: http://www.ledsmagazine.com/news/5/6/6
I have just added a Turbo badge and some Chrome tips. I plan to get some coilovers, 19" wheels, and a reflash of the ECU. Oh and window tint will be the next mod.
Keep Modding!!


----------



## D05GU (May 18, 2008)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (CamboCoupe)*

Looks damm sexy in white http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Always loved white on particular cars 

Like the window tint . still unsure on the percentage on window tint ? might go 25 % 


_Modified by D05GU at 9:02 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (CamboCoupe)*

Those LED's are nice! But I think you are right on the light housing being too short








I guess we will have to wait for a more custom look...Random but last week i put Sylvania Silver Star Ultras and one of the bulbs blew out on me today! So I am going tomorrow to Advance Auto Parts to replace it for free! Kind of annoyed but can you do...
The Tint on my Car is 15% all the way around to the post above me...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

explain to me this replace for free business b/c i just bought 2 sets 5 days ago...which IMO are a waste of money...but do they just take the burned out ones back?


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Well I explained to them that I bought the Ultras like a week ago and one of just burned out...they honestly didnt give me a hard time and just took them back







I was happy and actually went with Hella's and they look a lot better than Ultras because they look more like HID's...I mean i know they arent the real thing but I liked the look more than the ultras







I will post pics up when i get some time from work.


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_









Your car looks AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







DAMNNNN


----------



## AnotherDubLover90 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: My New Candy White CC Sport w/ Interlagos 18's (G-ReaL)*

Candy white on a CC looks gorgeous!
Either that or black for my next car. So hard to choose, but I still have 2 years to decide


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah i wondered what the hella's looked like but i've heard nothing about them


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

I know this is an old thread but I'm contemplating either a CC sport or luxury, and regardless of which one I get, I wan the 18" interlagos. G-real, did you get the dealer to upgrade them included in your deal or did you buy them aftermarket?
Anyone with experience with this sort of upgrade please chime in if possible.


----------



## D05GU (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (juggs44)*

I believe he paid extra for the upgrade . Worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You could always ask for the upgrade and throw it in the deal . Never hurts to ask and many times sellers will budge just so the two parties can be content in the end of the spectrum


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (juggs44)*

Hey Juggs44...
So I was just like you and really wanted the 18" Interlagos rims....I went into the dealer to see what they could do for a rim package for these rims...I had two dealers competing and got a decent price on the rims and they wrapped it with Pirelli tires which were pretty nice...The dealer told me that the rims were fairly easy to get so it should not be a problem







If you have any questions just let me know


----------



## D05GU (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*

Looks sick 
I regret not negotiating the wheel upgrade couple of months back ago with the deal . Still miss the Pirelli tires in the last car. Continental's are a downgrade in comparison


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_
Hey Juggs44...
So I was just like you and really wanted the 18" Interlagos rims....I went into the dealer to see what they could do for a rim package for these rims...I had two dealers competing and got a decent price on the rims and they wrapped it with Pirelli tires which were pretty nice...The dealer told me that the rims were fairly easy to get so it should not be a problem







If you have any questions just let me know










How much more did the dealer charge you for this upgrade?


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

up I'm interested in the rim swap prices


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (jay free)*

Looks great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (skyline513)*

Thanks for the compliments guys







This is an updated pic of my car after the drop with H&R Springs


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*

This gets two thumbs up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*

Car looks awesome love CCs on white 

What HR springs have you got got? 

i got oem interlagos but not sure how much to lower it. dont want to start scrapping on humps.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

vwcc1 said:


> Car looks awesome love CCs on white
> 
> What HR springs have you got got?
> 
> i got oem interlagos but not sure how much to lower it. dont want to start scrapping on humps.


 oem polished interlagos 18". lowered 1.3 inches, not white, but....you get the idea 










no scraping


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

i got lucky, the dealer i went to was desperate to sell their cars, they only had one white cc with the white and black int. but it had upgraded rims and they gave it to us for 300/mon. $1,500.....you should consider doing your front signal lights makes it look even more clean


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:beer: thanks


----------

